# Choc sur Ipad Mini, SAV or not?



## Tenten (12 Février 2013)

Salut à tous et merci par avance de votre aide !

Je sais qu'on est pas sur un site à la "_comment ça marche_", mais j'avoue qu'en tant que lecteur de *Mac Génération*, je préfère venir poser ma question ici. Le problème a peut être déjà était évoqué, mais je n'ai pas trouvé où, alors soyez indulgent. 

Voilà, la semaine dernière *Lundi *j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iPad Mini noir. 
Heureux de mon acquisition, j'ai commencé à m'en servir tout de suite et régulièrement chaque jour. Mais dimanche matin en me levant et en reprenant mon iPad en main je constate un accro significatif sur le coté gauche de ma tablette ! 

Je frotte délicatement, mais rien à faire, il s'agit bien d'un espèce de "coup" d'1mm de longueur (comme si la peinture s'était décollée...) mais qui laisse apparaître le métal et forcément sur un iPad noir, on ne voit que ça !

Alors forcément c'est pas arrivé par magie, mais pourtant je n'ai aucune idée d'où ou comment cela à pu se produire vu qu'entre samedi soir et dimanche matin, il a du faire deux fois le chemin lit, table de chevet... 

Autant vous dire qu'avec un iPhone4 acheté le jour de sa sortie et aujourd'hui encore sans aucune micro-rayure, un MacBook Pro que je trimbale partout avec moi en parfait état depuis deux ans, j'ai forcément un peu la "haine" de voir ça sur un iPad d'une semaine !!! 

Du coup j'aimerai savoir si des personnes ont déjà constaté se genre de fragilité, si j'ai la possibilité de faire passer ça en SAV? en souscrivant à l'AppleCare ? sur mon assurance personnelle?

Je suis tout de même super-étonné de la très grande fragilité du produit et bien dégoûté d'avoir reçu qu'aujourd'hui la coque translucide que j'avais commandé...
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Argeuh (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour

Ca me paraît compliqué de faire avaler la pilule "j'y suis pour rien c'est pas moi j'ai rien vu" au Genius Boy de l'Apple Store.

Il faut comprendre qu'en apple store ils en voient passer pas mal qui essaient de faire passer des accidents pour des soucis hardware.

Je ne mets aucunement ton histoire en doute, il se peut même que ce défaut ait été présent dès le déballage du produit.

J'ai moi même renvoyé 2 iPhone 5 neufs pour des défauts cosmétiques.
C'est plus difficile au bout de quelques jours...
L'as tu acheté sur l'apple store en ligne? Si oui, tu as 14j de délai de rétractation.

Pas besoin de souscrire une AC, l'appareil est déjà couvert 1 an.


----------



## Tenten (12 Février 2013)

Non mais je me doute qu'ils doivent en voir passer souvent, mais loin de moi l'idée "darnaquer" les gars de l'AppStore, c'est juste qu'assez logiquement je suis surpris qu'avoir déjà un accro sur l'iPad et du coup je veux connaitre les possibilités qui me sont offertes et si l'une des garanties SAV, où personnelle peut éventuellement me protéger de ce désagrément...

De toutes les façons même si il y était à la sortie du produit et que je ne l'ai pas vu, j'ai maintenant installé tous les applications sur l'iPad, se serait vraiment méga louche...

Mais du coup il n'existe aucune assurance qui couvre se genre de désagrément?

Je l'ai pris en magasin malheureusement...


----------



## Santa-Pi (16 Février 2013)

Tu peux avoir comme solution d'utiliser la responsabilité civile de l'assurance. Mais le problème c'est que la il s'agit juste d'un bon choc. Utiliser la responsabilité civile c'est vraiment du dernier recours. En plus, mais la je ne suis pas sur, il faut que se soit la responsabilité civile de quelqu'un d'autre. J'ai vu quelques personnes l'utiliser quand la vitre de l'iPad était cassé par exemple.


----------



## ToM03 (19 Février 2013)

La responsabilité civile c'est les dommages causés par soi à des tiers donc je vois pas trop le rapport


----------

